# warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"



## aali123 (22. August 2004)

;+ 

Hallo!

Das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich die Frage des Tages.....
aber von meiner Kindheit her weiß ich, dass der
ehemalige nachbar meiner eltern (ein Fischer),
die gefangenen Aale in einer Tonne mit Sand oder
Salz totlaufen ließ....
Warum wurde das so gemacht??
Ich würde mich über eine schnelle antwort freuen!

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag:s


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

hi aali
Willkommen im Anglerboard  

Warum jemand so etwas macht ist nur sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen.... 

1. Er ist schlichtweg zu blöd einen Aal waidgerecht zu töten
2. Er ist zu faul 

Zur Erklärung
Beim "Totlaufen" wird die empfindliche Schleimhaut des Aales zerstört.... und er verreckt dabei ganz jämmerlich....


----------



## sebastian (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

angeblich geht er dann besser zum räuchern aber ich mein wie dumm muss man sein, da regt sich noch 1 Mensch über lebendigen Köderfisch auf ...


----------



## Fangnix (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Ich würde sagen, weil er faul und blöd war. Ich finde, das ist Tierquälerrei!
Wenn man ein Aal fängt, den man behalten will, tötet man ihn am besten, indem man ihm die Wirbelsäule am Kopfende durchtrennt. Damit ist JEDES Wirbeltier SOFORT Tot, auch ein Aal. Wenn er auch noch Stunden zappelt, sind das die letzten Zuckungen, die bei Fischen, gerade bei Aalen ja bekanntermaßen bis in die Bratpfanne  hin anhalten.

Fangnix


----------



## aali123 (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Dankeschön erstmal für die schnelle Antwort!

ICh gehe dann mal davon aus, dass solche Methoden
heutzutage nicht mehr angewandt werden, oder?? 
Ist ja fürchterlich für die Aale :e 

Viele Grüsse von der Küste


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*



> ICh gehe dann mal davon aus, dass solche Methoden
> heutzutage nicht mehr angewandt werden, oder??



Offiziel nicht mehr.... da es natürlich gesetzlich verboten ist --> Tierquälerei !!! 

Die Realität sieht wohl anders aus.... gibt noch genug so Idioten die das machen...


----------



## fishman (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*



			
				aali123 schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön erstmal für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> ICh gehe dann mal davon aus, dass solche Methoden
> heutzutage nicht mehr angewandt werden, oder??
> ...


Wahrscheinlich ist dem nicht so, habe erst kürzlich wieder davon gehört, dass Fischer Aale vor dem Verkauf noch totlaufen lassen.


----------



## kanalbulle (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Hallo,

ich hatte dazu auch schon mal ein paar Meinungen "eingefangen"
Wiederlich das ganze - guckst du hier !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Hallo aali123,
erstmal willkommen hier im Board. #h 
Ich weis ja nicht wie lange deine Kinheit schon her ist. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus das diese schon etwas länger her ist.

Wenn der Fischer oder wer auch immer das damals so gemacht hat dann doch sicher aus dem einfachen Grund das er es nicht besser wusste und es schon immer so gemacht wurde. Und was noch wichtiger ist das es sicher damals auch nicht verboten war.
Was aber nichts an der Tatsache ändert das es auch damals schon nicht "schön" für den Aal war.
Ob das ganze einen nutzen für die spätere Verwertung, sprich Räuchern etc. hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Heute ist es ja zum Glück verboten Aale sich totlaufen zu lassen. Und jeder der es trotzdem macht ist zu Recht ein Tierquäler!!


----------



## nikmark (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Moin,
das wichtigste für deinen Kollegen war wohl die Bequemlichkeit.
Es ist halt die schleimige Haut, die ihn wohl zu der Tierquälerei bewogen hat.

Töte den Aal am besten mit einem Aaltöter (Genick und Nerven sind durch) und dann kannst du viiiel Salz in  die Hand nehmen und die Schleimschicht durch Rubbeln entfernen. (Den Rest der mechanischen Methode erspare ich mir als neuer BFF-Fahnder-Gehilfe   :q  :q  :q ) Alternativ kannst du auch ein wenig Salmiak (Ammoniakwasser) in einen Eimer tun (natürlich acu erst, wenn der Aal schon tot ist !) Dann löst sich die Schicht auch ganz gut !!!
Danach aber gut wässern !

Nikmark


----------



## Josi28 (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

@ All

Ich finde auch wenn Leute so etwas tun, sind Sie Tierquäler!!!!!!!

Ein ganz großes PFUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aal (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Leute, die Aale totlaufen lassen, sind Tierquäler! So etwas zu machen, ist die größte Schweinerei! Wer nicht weiß, wie er einen Aal waidgerecht tötet, sollte seine Aale lieber zurück setzen.


----------



## hechtler (22. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Hi......
vielleicht interessiert es ja euch, hier ein kleiner Auszug aus der *Schlacht-Verordnung* für Speisefische...unter § 13 wäre dort zu lesen.... Aale, wenn sie nicht gewerbsmäßig gefangen werden, durch einen die Wirbelsäule durchtrennenden Stich dicht hinter dem Kopf und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens geschlachtet oder getötet werden. 
....es ist eigentlich ERSTAUNLICH, dass man nichts über das gewerbsmäßige töten der Aale finden kann???........na Wer einem NEBENERWERBSFISCHER schon mal über die Schulter *geschaut* hat weiß wohl warum.... :v


----------



## Lotte (23. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

moin-moin,

 aale wurden nicht nur zum tötn so gequält!!! haupsächlich hat man sie totlaufen lassen, damit die schleimhaut abgeht. dazu hat man sie in salmiakgeist oder speisesalz geworfen. besonders in der gewerblichen fischerei ist das ein echtes problem. gott sei dank gibt es für die gewerbliche fischerei heutzutage einigermaßen vernünftige strombecken zum töten der aale. leider werden aber aale auch blockweise eingefroren ohne sie vorher zu töten. es ist schon grausam was tieren angetan wird, die nicht schreien können. hätten fische stimmbänder würde man sicherlich anders mit ihnen umgehen. 

 grüße bodo


----------



## Fangnix (23. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Bodo, Das mit den Stimmbändern find ich gut:m .
Aber ich glaube, dann würden wir auch Probleme haben, die Fische waidgerecht zu töten. Ich würde jeden wieder zurücksetzen, aus Mitleid.


----------



## Aal (23. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Hätten sie Stimmbänder, würde man ganz sicher anders mit ihnen umgehen. Ich meine wie kann man einen Aal lebendig einfrieren oder totlaufen lassen? Leute, sie sowas tun können einfach nur krank im Kopf sein.


----------



## Agalatze (24. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

oha da haben wir ja wieder ein sehr brisantes thema !
ich töte meine aale mit nem aaltöter oder benutze ein messer was ich von oben durch den kopf stecke. 
aber von meinem schwager habe ich sachen gehört...
er ist koch und hat in einer sehr guten adresse hamburgs gelernt. wenn die dort viele aale bekommen haben, dann durften die sich immer alle totlaufen lassen. soviel zum thema quälerei. habe allerdings keine ahnung ob die das dürfen. kann ja sein dass die gastronomie sowas darf. schließlich werden die hummer auch lebendig in kochendes wasser geworfen !


----------



## Coachman (24. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

Moin Agalatze,

bei Hummer und Krustentieren (Ausnahme Austern) allgemein ist das nach der Tierschlachtverordnung OK.
Totlaufen in Ammoniak wird da ausdrücklich verboten.
Als Juristischer 3/4 Laie gehe ich mal davon aus, daß totlaufen lassen im Allgemeinen verboten ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß eine massenhafte Ausschüttung vom Stresshormonen die Fleischqualität nicht negtativ beeinflusst.
Und falls ich so einen Idioten bei uns am Wasser mal erwische ist der fällig -ich mein da das totlaufen lasen, wenn jemand den Aal mittels Genickstich tötet is das OK, das sofortige Ausnehemen is Realitätsfremd- und wenn der das schon 50 Jahre lang so macht.


----------



## Agalatze (25. August 2004)

*AW: warum müssen Aale sich "totlaufen"*

gutes statement coachman !
was das aber für einen sinn macht einen hummer so bitterlich quälen zu lassen und aale wieder nicht ist mit völlig suspekt.
naja besser so, als wenn man alle quälen dürfte.


----------

